# WTF Are you kidding me?



## kwilkinson (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt, ladies and gentleman.
This is from a poster here who's username is Whomewhat.
This is his blog, where he is obviously pissed he got banned from StyleForum. https://styleforum.spaces.live.com/?_c11_BlogPart_BlogPart=blogview&_c=BlogPart&partqs=amonth%3d3%26ayear%3d2008



> Initially, when Style Forum, Film Noir Buff, and Ask Andy About Clothes member, iammmatt, began his childish attacks on me, I thought to track down his personal information and simply expose him for the worm that he exhibited himself to be, much as I did with amerikajinda. After exhaustive research, however, I soon realized I should resist this, not resort to the type of personal attacks and slurs he, and his anonymous internet "friends," utilize at these fora.
> 
> His was a difficult life, one we should learn from, avoid, and yes, pity. His mother, a prostitute at the age of 15, conceived him while forcibly engaged in sex acts distinguished gentleman do not discuss. Raised a devout Catholic, until she ran away and into prostitution to escape the incestuous abuse occurring at home, she could not bring herself to abort her demon seed. So, after his birth and unable to look at him, she turned him over to an orphanage to be raised, she thought, by loving, service-oriented volunteers.
> 
> ...


Any of you who know iammatt in the least bit realize this isn't true, and it's just some stupid **** getting his giblets off on spreading a rumor, but seriously, is this the act of a self-proclaimed distinguished gentleman?

I'm reluctant to say this b/c I'm sure next he'll have some stupid, unfounded blog entry about kwilkinson's life about being a transsexual man trapped in a female dragon's body or some crazy ****, but this is ridiculous.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I feel the urge to go write in the "If you were banned tomorrow" thread LOL.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I would suggest deleting this post so not to fuel nonsense that happens beyond the purview of this forum.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I especially don't see how this belongs on the Fashion Forum, but I really don't see any point of getting into these issues anywhere.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I wonder how clear the libel laws are when it comes to the internet?


----------



## trimaldo (Jul 29, 2007)

I think that the OP did the forum a bit of public service. We should know what kind of sickos lurk on this place. With people like that around, I imagine others will be much less forthcoming in posting pictures or any other personal information. A shame, really.


----------



## kwilkinson (Mar 10, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> I wonder how clear the libel laws are when it comes to the internet?


I certainly hope you're not talking about me? Click on his blog and read some of the other entries. You'll see if anyone is guilty of anything illegal, it'd be him.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Just to bring clothing into the conversation a little...

I'm not wearing any pants.

:crazy:


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> Just to bring clothing into the conversation a little...
> 
> I'm not wearing any pants.
> 
> :crazy:


Um... comfy?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Not only am I not wearing any pants, I have a tin foil helmet on. And the government is spying on me through my toaster


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

They're _trying_ to spy on you but the tinfoil helmet is intercepting their transmissions - be careful though; they might use it to read your mind!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Not only am I not wearing any pants, I have a tin foil helmet on. And the government is spying on me through my toaster


Toaster? I'm going to have to start making my toast in the skillet.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

With black tie - is a tinfoil fedora appropriate? Or should I make a tinfoil homburg?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

kwilkinson: you should know better than to put something like this on the Fashion Forum. Go read the rules.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> kwilkinson: you should know better than to put something like this on the Fashion Forum. Go read the rules.


Welcome to HELL...er, the Interchange. :devil:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

WhoMeWhat:

Submit to me, by email, some sort of proof that you did not write that and I shall unban you. Until then ... you've gone much too far.

Alexander Kabbaz,
Senior Moderator


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Henry Kissinger's coming over later. We have much to discuss.

I carried the toaster very carefully over to the stereo, and put "Lothar and the Hand People" on repeat. I'd like to know what the Lizard People make of _them_.

I forget, were we talking about shawl lapels?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

For those who are wondering about my justification for banning WhoMeWhat for an off-forum rant, this is from the AAAC rules:



> 4. Don't bash other Forums or blogs. Ask Andy is not the place to vent whatever resentments you may harbor against other Forums or blogs. This is a place to talk about clothes. We believe that the presence of more than one men's clothing Forum on the web is a benefit to us all, and this site will not be used to denigrate others. Similarly, do not bash AskAndy on other Forums or blogs.


We interpret this "non-bashing" rule to include not bashing forum members.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> Henry Kissinger's coming over later. We have much to discuss.
> 
> I carried the toaster very carefully over to the stereo, and put "Lothar and the Hand People" on repeat. I'd like to know what the Lizard People make of _them_.
> 
> I forget, were we talking about shawl lapels?


 How could Henry be coming over in Northern Connecticut? He's here on Eastern Long Island helping me moderate this nonsense. :icon_smile_wink:

Scribes ....


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The only rational explanation is that he has been cloned.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Can we _please_ not turn this into a "bash WhoMeWhat" thread. His diatribe pretty much says more than we ever could.

Let's go back to tinfoil hats and the two Henry Kissingers.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> I'm not wearing any pants.





JibranK said:


> Um... comfy?


At least he's not wearing sweatpants. Gentlemen like us have _standards._


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Well this is curious. Posters with a few more entries than 15 may recall I had an ' exchange' with WHOMEWHAT that quite properly could have seen me banned. Strong personal feelings and experiences aside, I realised my actions were ignoble of my professed religious beliefs and ethics. I also realised WMW had some serious personal burdens that would leave anybody a little tightly wrapped in sandwich bags. The comments posted over at SF were nothing less than a hot glue gun applied to his saran wrap. I am, above all else, regardless of my politics forever and without recourse a Vietnam era vet. For some whirling handjob dervish son of the deserted to wish the death of a US marine via roadside bomb, and to ultimately remain in online fellowship with an ostensibly largely american forum is about as crooked as a dyslexic snake and lower than said snake's buttocks. Banning WMW here because of a deliberately public and provacative post by a relatively new and unknown member is sheer folly and patently unfair.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Kav said:


> Well this is curious. Posters with a few more entries than 15 may recall I had an ' exchange' with WHOMEWHAT that quite properly could have seen me banned. Strong personal feelings and experiences aside, I realised my actions were ignoble of my professed religious beliefs and ethics. I also realised WMW had some serious personal burdens that would leave anybody a little tightly wrapped in sandwich bags. The comments posted over at SF were nothing less than a hot glue gun applied to his saran wrap. I am, above all else, regardless of my politics forever and without recourse a Vietnam era vet. For some whirling handjob dervish son of the deserted to wish the death of a US marine via roadside bomb, and to ultimately remain in online fellowship with an ostensibly largely american forum is about as crooked as a dyslexic snake and lower than said snake's buttocks. Banning WMW here because of a deliberately public and provacative post by a relatively new and unknown member is sheer folly and patently unfair.


He wasn't banned because of kwilkinson, directly; he was banned for breaking rule 4. As for military affiliation: it doesn't matter as far as AAAC is concerned. My father, wife, and two best friends were in the military, and it has no sway with me.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

How do I get me a Kissinger clone?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never visited SF . I never knew WMW had a blog. And frankly my dear Scarlet, I don't give a damn. The objects of his rant are big boys and have served their own immoveable feasts.Somebody with all of 15 posts starts screaming the AAAC sky is falling and we fall lockstep in with him and distribute tar and feathers. Like I said, I've posted comments that easily could have, probably should have got me banned. I've made friends here, made enemies, made friends with enemies. I have never imagined myself forming a british square ready to fire a rank volley at anyone farting over the next sand dune out of sight. put yourself in WMW's shoes, John Lobbs or whatever. Somebody makes a comment to me of such grievous injury and insult and I'd do more than blog. I'd find the SOB and castrate him with a sharpened Kabbatz preban ivory collar stay.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Kav said:


> I've never visited SF . I never knew WMW had a blog. And frankly my dear Scarlet, I don't give a damn. The objects of his rant are big boys and have served their own immoveable feasts.Somebody with all of 15 posts starts screaming the AAAC sky is falling and we fall lockstep in with him and distribute tar and feathers. Like I said, I've posted comments that easily could have, probably should have got me banned. I've made friends here, made enemies, made friends with enemies. I have never imagined myself forming a british square ready to fire a rank volley at anyone farting over the next sand dune out of sight. put yourself in WMW's shoes, John Lobbs or whatever. Somebody makes a comment to me of such grievous injury and insult and I'd do more than blog. I'd find the SOB and castrate him with a sharpened Kabbatz preban ivory collar stay.


I don't have a way with words like Kav, but I certainly agree that there is more than meets the eye in the whole situation.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

never mind.

I hope some good comes out of this.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> For those who are wondering about my justification for banning WhoMeWhat for an off-forum rant, this is from the AAAC rules:
> 
> We interpret this "non-bashing" rule to include not bashing forum members.


Nuts, I hope that Hillary Clinton isn't a member here. 'Course if she was, she might be offering you a spot on the Supreme Court!


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Nuts, I hope that Hillary Clinton isn't a member here. 'Course if she was, she might be offering you a spot on the Supreme Court!


If it came from Hillary, Alex might refuse.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

RJman said:


> If it came from Hillary, Alex might refuse.


Oh, well, that's a shame. He's got the "penumbras and emanations" canon of interpretation down pat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

kwilkinson said:


> ... I'm reluctant to say this b/c I'm sure next he'll have some stupid, unfounded blog entry about kwilkinson's life about being a transsexual man trapped in a female dragon's body or some crazy ****, but this is ridiculous...


...you're wearing a female dragons body? While it may be hot, perhaps even ''smokin(!)", I'm pretty sure it's not TRAD! :icon_smile:
!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> I forget, were we talking about shawl lapels?


Well I do hear they are only fit for bathrobes...

I have to model that JAB velvet DJ I got before Xmas one of these days.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wilkinson, is there any particular reason you are leaving up the nasty words about Iammatt?? You have made that nonsense a lot more public than it would have been without your help. 

Could someone edit that post or take it down?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wilkinson, is there any particular reason you are leaving up the nasty words about Iammatt?? You have made that nonsense a lot more public than it would have been without your help.
> 
> Could someone edit that post or take it down?


I don't know, I think the truth about iammatt should be known. As well as the truth about what was posted about him on whomewhat's blog.


----------



## kwilkinson (Mar 10, 2008)

RJman said:


> I don't know, I think the truth about iammatt should be known. As well as the truth about what was posted about him on whomewhat's blog.


This is why it was kept up. If iammatt would like me to take it down, then i'd gladly do it, but I feel it's important for people to know what WMW was saying outside of AAAC.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

omairp said:


> At least he's not wearing sweatpants. Gentlemen like us have _standards._


LOL I haven't worn sweatpants since I was around 10. They were bright orange sweat pants mom bought me.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I turned in my recyclables and have enough gas money to reach WALMART. Now, If you really want to temper and prove your rightousness, wrap a tibetan flag around your forhead and make a scene at your local location. The finest people are doing this next Saturday. Tashe tadek!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think Iammatt should have been consulted before that trash was posted in the first place.

WMW can be weird, no doubt. However, if his intent was to defame, you are only helping him. 

Does Iammatt even know this is up? Have you PM'd him? Your motivation is as open to question as WMW's in my opinion.

That post is really nasty.

I'll not post in this thread again.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

He knows.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Let's turn to Tony Soprano for wisdom.

"In one episode Tony confused Rodney King with Rev. Martin Luther King by attributing "*Why can't we all just get along*?" to the "Rev. Rodney King Jr."

And those that can't get along will be whacked:devil:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Teacher said:


> He wasn't banned because of kwilkinson, directly; he was banned for breaking rule 4. As for military affiliation: it doesn't matter as far as AAAC is concerned. My father, wife, and two best friends were in the military, and it has no sway with me.





Kav said:


> I've never visited SF . I never knew WMW had a blog. And frankly my dear Scarlet, I don't give a damn. The objects of his rant are big boys and have served their own immoveable feasts.Somebody with all of 15 posts starts screaming the AAAC sky is falling and we fall lockstep in with him and distribute tar and feathers. Like I said, I've posted comments that easily could have, probably should have got me banned. I've made friends here, made enemies, made friends with enemies. I have never imagined myself forming a british square ready to fire a rank volley at anyone farting over the next sand dune out of sight. put yourself in WMW's shoes, John Lobbs or whatever. Somebody makes a comment to me of such grievous injury and insult and I'd do more than blog. I'd find the SOB and castrate him with a sharpened Kabbatz preban ivory collar stay.


A looong while back, a poster named Amerikajinda ostensibly** sent a message, through Ebay, to WhoMeWhat. At the time, WMW had two sons serving in Iraq. The message WMW received stated "I hope your son dies by a roadside bomb in Iraq".

Amerikajinda denied sending such a message. He promised to send proof, supposedly coming from Ebay, that such a message was never sent from his account or by him.

Though I communicated with him many times over many months thereafter at the Washington law firm where he is employed, no such proof was ever furnished. At that time, I placed Amerikajinda on a status which prevents him from posting. He remains there to this day and has not ever supplied the promised proof.

** Re: Ostensibly: IMO, almost a year is certainly long enough to receive a response ... even from Ebay. It is therefore my _unprovable _belief that Amerikajinda did, in fact, author that disgusting message to WhoMeWhat.

As you all know, I am always happy to povide the reasoning behind my moderating decisions. Last night's decision was simply made:

1] Sh!t hit fan. 
2] Turn off fan until sh!t cleaned up.

Today's decision was equally simple. Sh!t cleaned up. Turn on fan. Await further sh!t.

---

As to Teacher's statement above, I do not entirely agree. I will offer somewhat greater latitude to those who are protecting my nation, thus affording me the freedom to sit here and write on this board. That is why there are a variety of moderators on AAAC - it provides balance.

As to Kav's final thought, all I have to add is that Amerikajinda is quite lucky I am not WhoMeWhat.



RJman said:


> If it came from Hillary, Alex might refuse.


 Nice try ... but you ain't dragging me into that trap.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Kwilkinson; Iammatt has PMd me and I understand what is going on. I apologize for questioning your motivation to post this.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

acidicboy said:


> never mind.
> 
> I hope some good comes out of this.


I don't think so.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Whomewhat was a dick anyways...

...glad to see him gone...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

what was whomewhat?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

deleted post


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Whomewhat was a dick anyways...
> 
> ...glad to see him gone...


Amazing how brave Internet posters can be with garden variety fighting words.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> Amazing how brave Internet posters can be with garden variety fighting words.


uuuuummm...what???

am I to assume you're taking exception to my assessment of Mr. Whomewhat's carachter??? and how many times did you go rounds with him...because I'd be willing to bet that many of the others here who have argued with him would share my views...

or are you just asking me to meet you out by the flagpole after class so I can back up my words???


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> uuuuummm...what???
> 
> am I to assume you're taking exception to my assessment of Mr. Whomewhat's carachter??? and how many times did you go rounds with him...because I'd be willing to bet that many of the others here who have argued with him would share my views...
> 
> or are you just asking me to meet you out by the flagpole after class so I can back up my words???


Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

At 51 I'm well beyond my fighting days. I have no direct knowledge of WMW's character. Best I can tell is he's pretty harmless unless you wish his children harm, in which case he becomes intemperate. But in any case my point stands. On the Internet people say all kinds of things that they would never say in person. It's easy to have balls in the cyberworld.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

People have all kinds of fantasies on the internet too.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> At 51 I'm well beyond my fighting days. I have no direct knowledge of WMW's character. Best I can tell is he's pretty harmless unless you wish his children harm, in which case he becomes intemperate. But in any case my point stands. On the Internet people say all kinds of things that they would never say in person. It's easy to have balls in the cyberworld.


Hmmmmm...interesting...so him calling somebody's mother a prostitute and saying that they have a social disease is harmless...but I'm the jerk because I called him a dick??? Obviously you guys must both belong to the same UFOlogist society...let's think about who's more likely to say what face to face...trust me, I'd probably call him alot worse if he were in front of me (I might even have a few choice words for a sh!t disturber such as yourself too)...but ummmm go on thinking whatever it is that you want to think...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Gabba,

There was no need to stir the pot any more than it had been. I'm guessing that was the objection.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

KenR said:


> Gabba,
> 
> There was no need to stir the pot any more than it had been. I'm guessing that was the objection.


understood...and perhaps if he would have said it like that I could have seen his point, aggreed with him, and sat back and watched the show, and that would've been that...but he chose to articulate his thoughts in a way that did nothing but further stir the pot...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

And cooler heads need to prevail. Especially considering the blood that has been spilled here as of late....


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

KenR said:


> And cooler heads need to prevail. Especially considering the blood that has been spilled here as of late....


aaaw c'mon...that's half the fun of the interchange...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, it normally is. But this seems to have transcended the usual atrocity levels. It's best to let this one run it's course without us adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...yes teacher...:teacha:

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> Yes, it normally is. But this seems to have transcended the usual atrocity levels. It's best to let this one run it's course without us adding fuel to the fire.


or that'll mean getting the boot.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

With square toes and exotic snakeskin inserts.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Never mind.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Teacher said:


> Never mind.


You original post was well-thought, you should put it back up.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> You original post was well-thought, you should put it back up.


aggreed...


----------

